# 'new' lighting ideas



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
3 things.
Saw this on ebay:
BMW halo conversions for any of their cars. 5 series, 3 series, etc. What does this have to do with sentras. Simple, the halo they called demon eye, and it came in colors. Yup, red halos yellow halos, etc. Sounds like a plan to me...

























Saw these on Hella.com:
Corner markers in the sides of spoilers/wings. Blink with your turns too. Hah, Mercedes with the signal in the mirror, mine are in my spoiler.
Can't really describe this, just look and picture it on a B14:








This is a call to the carbon fiber makers. Do this in carbon fiber in the B14 tail shape. THese are NOT altezza looking. I'll try to find a better pic. There is one in their catalogue, however this pic had the girl...Then just insert the DOT approved LED's in the little holes:








I like.

Seth

P.S. Whats up with the German women?


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

what do u want me to look at again? all i see are beautiful girls


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *P.S. Whats up with the German women? *


They're extremely attractive, that's what's up with them.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen a roof spoiler on a VW Golf with the indicators before...I think I saw Hella somewhere on there too.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Here's another idea. I don't know how well the Halos or projectors really work as far as light beam. I mean they are selling a pair of headlams for around $130. You can barely get a stock new one for $140. So what kind of light quality are we really talking about. So, I figured, why not replace the light housing in the projector/halo with a real sealed unit. This way you can a) take off the outer plastic to have an exposed light a la focus or WRX rally:









or b) stick a fog or driving light in there or even a self contained HID.
Or for the adverturous types, you can custome make any housing that will fit in the slot where the headlamp goes, say out of carbon fiber or fiberglass, and mount the headlight unit behind it. THat way you can get any shape headlamp as long as it hits the mounting points. Just take a mould off the existing headlamp and work off of that. Simple.

Seth

P.S. Here is a pic of the LED taillight option without the girl:








Remember this is easy to make. Just take an outer mould of the taillamp of carbon fibre or fiberglass and stick the bulb assemblies behind it. THere is room back there. Just remember to add factory mounting points.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

where would you go about getting the products, hella? you mean to tell me that you can just buy the LED ring from hella? Oh shit my life just got easier. but the ring needs to be bigger, at least 2-3 inches in diamter


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *I've seen a roof spoiler on a VW Golf with the indicators before...I think I saw Hella somewhere on there too. *


That's right,
because you can get an OEM spoiler for a golf with the lights in it and it is made by hella.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *That's right,
> because you can get an OEM spoiler for a golf with the lights in it and it is made by hella.
> 
> Seth *



hmmmm.........intresting-very intresting--seth U just keep coming up with more and more ish.....lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...RL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebaylargephotohosting

See,
Look at those. Put those in stead of what is ordinarily in a projector light housing.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Would it fit though?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
My halos haven't come in yet. But if anyone knows the measurements of the hole, you know the mesurements of these e-bay ones. All you need is the bulb/ballast which is a plug and play mod to the existing harness. Just you may need to bore out the projector or hake some mount to hold the xenon lens.
$135 for the lens, $150 for projectors, $300 or so for bulbs and ballasts. That's almost $600 for REAL HID that is factory on expensive cars. Not a retrofit kit to stock sucky reflectors and lenses. 
REAL HID lenses. 

Seth


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

this would be an easy modification for your rear tail lights. all you would need is to have a ring of steel or wood cut and painted. then you would drill LED sized concentric holes around the ring and wire it up to a 12v terminal or even your stock tail light power lead. really the hardest part about this project would be soldering all the LED's into a circuit, but with all that wasted space in the trunk you could fabricate a small box and run all the LED leads into there, or you could daisychain all the LED's into a single string, or you could just charge the entire steel ring theyre housed in, and solder the power leads into that... the possibilities with this are endless. Anyone who works with Carbon Fiber or Fiberglass interested in doing a joint project for this? (i.e. you glass it, i wire it)

I count 12 LED's in the photo sethwas posted, the good radioshack LED's are 3 bucks each, thats 36 bucks, plus youd need resistors to drop the voltage down, but those are about a buck per pack of 5... I have the wiring, I have the solder/soldering iron, and I have the electronics experience to pull this off... Question is how to do it neatly and in as compact a form as possible. This could be done with stock tails or clears, youd just have to bake them to separate the housing and mount it. possibly drill a hole in the housing to run the wiring through... damn i hate being broke, i so wanna try this now... wait today is payday!

As for the colored halo's, this would also be a fairly easy mod, some fiber optic cabling wrapped around the reflectors and a colored light source to light them up would do it. Slightly more expensive though, it would take several strands of cable to reach a good thickness for the display, and fiber optic anything isnt exactly cheap.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

You can get the LED rings from www.quadconversions.com. Ive spoken to them about this and the best kit to get for custom conversion is the Ford Escort MK4. It comes as a full rear panel with all 4 LED lights, which can be then cut out and moulded into a rear lamp unit of your choice. Ive thought about doing this already but have other things to consider first.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Those are the idea:
















Seth


----------

